# Worldmark Questions



## Tacoma (Sep 15, 2010)

Well as I new owner I have a few questions.  I understand that if I'm searching and I find a block of days of less than a week in red season that I can book them right away thereby having a vacation of less tha a week.  Do I need a housekeeping credit for each block of a few days that I get?

Is bonus time that much cheaper or if I see time I want should I book right away?

When I join Interval I understand most people use a three bedroom float to search.  I assume this is a request first not a deposit first.  When Interval confirms it sounds like you have 24 hours to cancel if it doesn't work.

I'm sure I'll think of more thanks for the help.

Joan


----------



## melschey (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> Well as I new owner I have a few questions.  I understand that if I'm searching and I find a block of days of less than a week in red season that I can book them right away thereby having a vacation of less tha a week.  Do I need a housekeeping credit for each block of a few days that I get?
> 
> Is bonus time that much cheaper or if I see time I want should I book right away?
> 
> ...



For answers to these questions and a lot more questions, check out www.wmowners.com


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> Well as I new owner I have a few questions.  I understand that if I'm searching and I find a block of days of less than a week in red season that I can book them right away thereby having a vacation of less tha a week.  Do I need a housekeeping credit for each block of a few days that I get?



Yes, housekeeping is required for each block.  It doesn't matter whether you stay for 1 night or 1 week, when you check out of a unit it needs to be cleaned.



Tacoma said:


> Is bonus time that much cheaper or if I see time I want should I book right away?



Bonus time is some cheaper, not a lot, depending on the length of your stay.  You need to figure in the housekeeping cost on a per night basis.  If you see something available that you really want, book it right away.  If you wait for the 14 day Bonus Time booking window it might not be available.  



Tacoma said:


> When I join Interval I understand most people use a three bedroom float to search.  I assume this is a request first not a deposit first.  When Interval confirms it sounds like you have 24 hours to cancel if it doesn't work.



Correct for the search.  Sometimes a different unit size will show more or less units when used for a search.  The number of credits you are charged is based on the size unit you reserve, not the size you search with.  Inside of 59 days all II exchanges are a flexchange, 4,000 credits.  Any exchange also requires a housekeeping token or charge.



Tacoma said:


> I'm sure I'll think of more thanks for the help.



Some here will have a lot more answers, keep asking.  It is a learning process to make best use of your ownership.


----------



## LLW (Sep 16, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> Well as I new owner I have a few questions.  I understand that if I'm searching and I find a block of days of less than a week in red season that I can book them right away thereby having a vacation of less tha a week.  Do I need a housekeeping credit for each block of a few days that I get?



Important to remember:
1. The 7-day minimum for red season does not have to be all at one resort. It can be made up of several resorts consecutively, in different size units.
2. Within 90 days the 7-day minimum is waived for red season.
3. There is no minimum for white and blue seasons. It's important to check each resort's seasons in the Resort Gallery. Some resorts have long white and blue seasons, during which there is no 7-day minimum from 13 months on.

More tips & tricks:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=32


----------



## Rent_Share (Sep 16, 2010)

And to complicate it further  - If "stand alone" days are available in increments less than 7 dyas they can be booked during the 13 to 3 month period


----------



## Tacoma (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone I have been reading a lot but this took so long to close I know I forgot some of the details.  I did assume that I would have to pay a maintenance fee every time but one can always hope . And I also chose 3 nights in Vancouver and 4 nights in Victoria as my very first vacation booked on my points.  My next major learning curve will be joining an exchange company.  I've owned timeshares for about 7 years and never joined an exchange company.  But from what I hear about Worldmark's trading power I'm looking forward to a world of new possibilities.

Thanks everyone
Joan


----------



## mtribe (Oct 15, 2010)

Tacoma said:


> Well as I new owner I have a few questions.  I understand that if I'm searching and I find a block of days of less than a week in red season that I can book them right away thereby having a vacation of less tha a week.  Do I need a housekeeping credit for each block of a few days that I get? Yes you will need a separate token
> 
> Is bonus time that much cheaper or if I see time I want should I book right away?  Book right away and then look for BT you can cancel later if BT is available
> 
> ...



For the best information about worldmark click on the link below and read Marci's summary and then go to www.wmowners.com very knowledgeable and helpful people there.


----------

